# Help settle a debate....



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Per OSHA policy, is it required to have the power turned off in order to re-lamp a luminaire, let's say, for example, an 8 lamp T8 troffer, and does anyone happen to know of the existence of a formal OSHA interpretation letter that states this? 

In my opinion, yes it is required to have the power off and I have been in on ongoing debate with my employer on this issue. The other electricians at the facility that I work at, out of sheer laziness, don't seem to mind at all to let general employees change the lamps with the power still on.

This topic came up again in a big way when this thread came up:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f12/lightning-ballast-electric-shock-97562/


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Dup.


----------

